# Heat fans, we have the best guard in the league.



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Am amazed by some of you Heat fans. Is like we never appreciate talent, till the media tells you is cool to accept it. Is funny how people in Miami are. I remember going to the Heat board. And we have so many doubter of Wade abilities. Saying that Lebron is better. Then when the Wade hype came nationwide in the Playoffs. Half of them people said Wade is better. That is why I believe some other fans from other places, have better basketball I.Q. We are driven to much by the media. Like half of yall, thought Detroit was to much for us. I knew all along we were better. We lose the series, but I know we had a better squad. Know you are afraid, to defend Wade vs Kobe. Wade only lacks height. Wade has more speed. Better dribble, flawless shot, but lacks consisteny from three point. Am amazed, by how many of you guys, go Kobe is better, but Wade will be. He already is the best guard in league. Not T Mac, not Kobe, not Lebron. But Wade. Tex Winters the man that coached Jordan, behind the triangle, will agree. He said Wade is at the moment the best all around guard. And that Wade reminds him of Jordan. This man assessment is as credible, as God's truths.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes no doubt Wade is the best guard in teh league hands down!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll have to agree on that. He is just so great.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

I've gone on record recently in this forum to say that Wade is a better basketball player than Kobe, and I was also saying it to family and friends since the first month of last season.

I'll agree with you on the basketball IQ thing, but let's give this forum a chance and hopefully it'll grow.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

My stance on Dwyane has been the same for more than a year. He needs to prove himself more before we can put him on top of Kobe or T-Mac, but his performance last season was up to par with those guys.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

What exactly has T-mac proved? He had a good playoffs last year, but that was the first time he's been out of the first round. Superstars are judged by the postseason, and I think DWade has proven himself enough in the playoffs to get my vote over Kobe as far as guards go.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> This man assessment is as credible, as God's truths.


WTF :rofl:


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

gian said:


> My stance on Dwyane has been the same for more than a year. He needs to prove himself more before we can put him on top of Kobe or T-Mac, but his performance last season was up to par with those guys.


Finally a Heat fan putting homerism to the side and realizing Wade is just not there yet.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wade is great. But There is one thing that keeps me from having faith in him in the future; his durablility. A soon as he came into the league I knew that this will be his problem - He missed a lot of his rookie year, Missed some game this year because of *back problems* and the playoffs for *rib problems. *With these type of injuries that are _not caused be other players_ are signs that he will break down before his nineth season! That's one of the reasons why I think Kobe will is better. Kobe's _*only indurance injury*_ was his _sore_ knee back in 2002. Other than that Kobe has been very healthy. His ankle last season and his shoulder the season before were accidents.
I really hope that this will not become a problem for Wade.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The One said:


> Wade is great. But There is one thing that keeps me from having faith in him in the future; his durablility. A soon as he came into the league I knew that this will be his problem - He missed a lot of his rookie year, Missed some game this year because of *back problems* and the playoffs for *rib problems. *With these type of injuries that are _not caused be other players_ are signs that he will break down before his nineth season! That's one of the reasons why I think Kobe will is better. Kobe's _*only indurance injury*_ was his _sore_ knee back in 2002. Other than that Kobe has been very healthy. His ankle last season and his shoulder the season before were accidents.
> I really hope that this will not become a problem for Wade.


Wade only missed 5 games this season so injuries weren't a problem! The only reason he missed 21 games as a rook is because he skywalked over Theo Ratliff for a rebound (got turned upside down) and landed on his wrist!

You should be worried about Kobes durability (look at his track record) and his lack of leadership qualities!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> Wade only missed 5 games this season so injuries weren't a problem! The only reason he missed 21 games as a rook is because he skywalked over Theo Ratliff for a rebound (got turned upside down) and landed on his wrist!!


 
Now we can omit Wade's first year but his second year, yes he only missed five games but they were all because of some soreness not like his rookie year when it was because of an in-game accident. He missed a playoff game because of a game earlier when *he himself* hurt his rib muscle. That's what I'm worried about. as for Kobe, he has missed a lot of game the last two season's but just like Wade's rookie year, they were in-game accidents not because of lack of durablility.



Iron Man said:


> You should be worried about Kobes durability (look at his track record) *and his lack of leadership qualities*!


Where is Wade's? Just because the team that he is on wins and have won some games without Shaq(the only reason why I would think this) does not me he has good leadership qualities. Can you give me some inccedents where Wade was better leader than kobe besides the cliche and overated phrase, "He makes is teammates better."?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Iron Man said:


> Wade only missed 5 games this season so injuries weren't a problem! The only reason he missed 21 games as a rook is because he skywalked over Theo Ratliff for a rebound (got turned upside down) and landed on his wrist!
> 
> You should be worried about Kobes durability (look at his track record) and his lack of leadership qualities!


Since when was Wade a great leader? His first year? When he was on LAMAR ODOM's team? or his 2nd year, when he was on Shaq's team?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Since when was Wade a great leader? His first year? When he was on LAMAR ODOM's team? or his 2nd year, when he was on Shaq's team?


He is a great leader, your telling me a PG is not leader, b/c was the PG in his rookie year, and in the playoffs was a even bigger leader as EJ struggled to score D-Wade took it upon his shoulders.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Go post this **** on the main board. Wade is not the best guard in the league. Hes one of them, but certainly not the best.

I think Wade is on par for jock riders with Manu.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

R-Star said:


> *Go post this **** on the main board*. Wade is not the best guard in the league. Hes one of them, but certainly not the best.
> 
> I think Wade is on par for jock riders with Manu.


Agreed.:cheers: 

I want to hear everbody's opinion.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> He is a great leader, your telling me a PG is not leader, b/c was the PG in his rookie year, and in the playoffs was a even bigger leader as EJ struggled to score D-Wade took it upon his shoulders.



Please, like Eric Snow is the leader of hte Cavs? 

Wade is not better than Tmac or Kobe. Wade's offensive game right now is still a bit raw. Its more polished than Lebron's imo, but it lacks the refinement of Kobe's and Tmac's. Wade doesn't have the versatility on offense that someone like Kobe does, who has a variety of ways that he can score. Kobe can drive in either direction (a skill of his that is vastly underrated) and finish with either hand, he can catch and shoot, he can pull up and shoot, and he is possibly the best post up guard in the league. Wade can drive right and go to the basket, or drive left and pull up for a jumper, which is erratic as it is. Wade benefits from having Shaq just like Kobe did, but Kobe was much more impressive when he was Shaq's teammate.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Since when was Wade a great leader? His first year? When he was on LAMAR ODOM's team?


Odom's team?

Its quite obvious that u dont know WTF your talkn about!

Anyone that follows the Heat would know that Wade carried us during the 2nd half of his rookie season (the half where Wade was healthy and averagng 20ppg) and throughtout the playoffs! He was so great that he led a bottom tier team (that most predicted to miss the post-season entirely) to the 2nd round! In that series he humiliated J.O., butchered Ron Artest and got Larry f'n Bird to sing his praises!



> or his 2nd year, when he was on Shaq's team?


Shaq has already stated (many times) that this is Wade's team!

The last time I checked it was Wade that carried us through the regular and post-seasons! He pretty much single-handedly swept the Nets and the Wizards in the 1st and 2nd rounds of the playoffs! Then he dominated the Pistons until our season came to an end when he (of all people) got hurt!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Iron Man said:


> Odom's team?
> 
> Its quite obvious that u dont know WTF your talkn about!
> 
> ...


Shaq stated its Wades team in spite of Kobe. Anyone who can take off his homer goggles can see that. It wasn't Wade's team. Its Shaq's team. My whole point is, Dwyane Wade is not better than Kobe. He might be more likable, but hes not a better basketball player. And the Pistons>Heat last season, THATS why the Heat lost, not because of Wade's injury.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Shaq stated its Wades team in spite of Kobe. Anyone who can take off his homer goggles can see that. It wasn't Wade's team. Its Shaq's team. My whole point is, Dwyane Wade is not better than Kobe. He might be more likable, but hes not a better basketball player. And the Pistons>Heat last season, THATS why the Heat lost, not because of Wade's injury.


Speak the truth:cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What is it with Heat fans and exclamation marks?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

R-Star said:


> What is it with Heat fans and exclamation marks?


Is that all you've got?

Go away Pacer fan!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Shaq stated its Wades team in spite of Kobe. Anyone who can take off his homer goggles can see that. It wasn't Wade's team. Its Shaq's team. My whole point is, Dwyane Wade is not better than Kobe. He might be more likable, but hes not a better basketball player. And the Pistons>Heat last season, THATS why the Heat lost, not because of Wade's injury.


Sorry (Laker fan) but it is Wade's team!

Dont u find it a little strange that Wade is the only player that we wouldn't deal for Shaq? Hes carried us through all of Shaq's injuries and he took his game to another level in the playoffs! Need I remind u that with the exception of Bron he is the brightest young Super-Star in the league?


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

gian said:


> My stance on Dwyane has been the same for more than a year. He needs to prove himself more before we can put him on top of Kobe or T-Mac, but his performance last season was up to par with those guys.



The way he torched the Pistons wasn't enough?


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> Sorry (Laker fan) but it is Wade's team!
> 
> Dont u find it a little strange that Wade is the only player that we wouldn't deal for Shaq? Hes carried us through all of Shaq's injuries and he took his game to another level in the playoffs! Need I remind u that with the exception of Bron he is the brightest young Super-Star in the league?


I personally think we don't need to go into whose team is the Heat, since Wade and Shaq obviously like each other very much and they are determined to team up to win a championship and they feed greatly off one another, and they have been great with and for one another. Go Shaq and Wade!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

GoDWade said:


> The way he torched the Pistons wasn't enough?


I'm afraid so. I'm looking forward to more of that though.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Since when was Wade a great leader? His first year? When he was on LAMAR ODOM's team? or his 2nd year, when he was on Shaq's team?


gimme a break


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Please, like Eric Snow is the leader of hte Cavs?
> 
> Wade is not better than Tmac or Kobe. Wade's offensive game right now is still a bit raw. Its more polished than Lebron's imo, but it lacks the refinement of Kobe's and Tmac's. Wade doesn't have the versatility on offense that someone like Kobe does, who has a variety of ways that he can score. Kobe can drive in either direction (a skill of his that is vastly underrated) and finish with either hand, he can catch and shoot, he can pull up and shoot, and he is possibly the best post up guard in the league. Wade can drive right and go to the basket, or drive left and pull up for a jumper, which is erratic as it is. Wade benefits from having Shaq just like Kobe did, but Kobe was much more impressive when he was Shaq's teammate.


how is kobe and t-mac's offensive game more "refined"? dwyane shoots 50%, those guys shoot closer to 40%


----------



## metallio (Aug 5, 2005)

i dunno how yall say kobe is better than wade? postseason: joined the greats statwise. he raped the pistons, one of the best defensive squads in the league, and many say in history. i dunno if you remember tayshaun prince askin coach brown to relieve him of defensive responsibility of guarding wade? this is the same prince who shut kobe down. this has to tell you something.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

This shouldn't even be a discussion, Kobe vs. Wade. Kobe plays 1 v 5 and he can't (or doesn't want to) pass. It seems that with some of these posts the only quality that makes a good player is the ability to score, or dunk on Shawn Bradley.

Dwyane Wade is a PLAYMAKER that makes his teamates better. Kobe is STILL a highschooler who has to prove to everyone in the league that he's the best player, at the expense of his team.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

> And the Pistons>Heat last season, THATS why the Heat lost, not because of Wade's injury.


Are you joking? Or did you mean to say Pistons>Lakers two seasons ago? Yeah, that sounds a little more believable. Because anyone who watched the two teams play (and wasn't looking for the Heat to fail because they didn't want them to accomplish something that the Lakers couldn't) saw a very different series after game 5.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Shaq stated its Wades team in spite of Kobe. Anyone who can take off his homer goggles can see that. It wasn't Wade's team. Its Shaq's team. My whole point is, Dwyane Wade is not better than Kobe. He might be more likable, but hes not a better basketball player. And the *Pistons>Heat last season, THATS why the Heat lost, not because of Wade's injury*.


Uhh no its clear that we lost b/c of the injuries, and we all know thats why, now i want to know why the lakers lost it 2 yrs ago against Detroit?? We acutally have a valid excuse, wahts theirs?? We were clearly taking control of the series after going up 3-2 untill Wade got hurt. and who cares whos team it is, like Wade said "its our team."


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Iron Man said:


> Is that all you've got?
> 
> Go away Pacer fan!!!


Actually I think he might be a Bobcats fan :rotf:


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> how is kobe and t-mac's offensive game more "refined"? dwyane shoots 50%, those guys shoot closer to 40%




preach. :yes:


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Since when was Wade a great leader? His first year? When he was on LAMAR ODOM's team? or his 2nd year, when he was on Shaq's team?



Wade was our best player in the playoffs his rookie year. He lead us to the 2nd round. I love when a guy who never watched the Heat until Shaq came, comes on here to tell me about my team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

but he went to Marquette...ewwwwwww.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> but he went to Marquette...ewwwwwww.



But he carried them to the Final Four...ohhhhhh.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> how is kobe and t-mac's offensive game more "refined"? dwyane shoots 50%, those guys shoot closer to 40%


Obviously you didn't read the rest of my post. Because I personally feel that I was very clear. Wade's offensive game is less refined.



metallio said:


> i dunno how yall say kobe is better than wade? postseason: joined the greats statwise. he raped the pistons, one of the best defensive squads in the league, and many say in history. i dunno if you remember tayshaun prince askin coach brown to relieve him of defensive responsibility of guarding wade? this is the same prince who shut kobe down. this has to tell you something.


He raped the Pistons while Shaq was the main focus of the Piston's offense. Tayshaun Prince sucks at defense imo, or he doesn't suck, but hes not that good. The entire Piston's defense played on Kobe in the 2004 finals, he didn't get the same open lanes that Wade did. They completely clogged it off, Prince got beaten off the dribble over and over again by Kobe in games 1 and 2, but Ben and Rasheed would hound him as soon as he beat Prince and often leave Shaq. Something they didn't do this year. Yes, it was Kobe's fault for playing into Brown's hands and not passing the ball to Shaq who was either going against single coverage or left open when the defense would concentrate on stopping Kobe's penetration. And yes, the Pistons were better in 2004 than they were in 2005. The Piston's play was slack the entire season until they were really forced to play hard. 

And Wade's leadership? FWIW I did watch the Heat before Shaq came. He was the best player in the playoffs 2 years ago. ok...? Kobe is the best player on the Lakers last season yet people love to criticize his leadership. Tmac was the best player on the Magic yet, people criticized his leadership. Is it because Wade's team made it to the playoffs? It wasn't Wade's team in 03-04. I can't see how you Heat homers can doubt that. It was Lamar Odom's team, Wade was a big suprise and a big contributor, but it WAS NOT HIS TEAM. Odom was the one who took the reigns and lead the team to the playoffs. 2 years ago, no one would make the claim that Wade was that team's leader.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Obviously you didn't read the rest of my post. Because I personally feel that I was very clear. Wade's offensive game is less refined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm Princes def stinks??? What are you kidding, hes got huge hands and look whos hes got behind him, the Wallace's, oh and they also had Lindsay Hunter who Doug Collins said is in his opinion is the best off ball defender...


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

In the Finals *I* saw two years ago, Tayshaun made Kobe look downright ugly. First, it's not like Kobe goes to the hole with the same determination he went a few years back, mainly because his J has gotten that much better. Second, how many bad perimeter shots did Kobe take in those Finals? Per game? I was watching all those games with a buddy and we would laugh every time Kobe hoisted another SportsCenter prayer (and we laughed a lot). Finally, the reason Prince did such a great job on him is that he never left his feet for any of Kobe's 3,000 pump fakes. After that, Kobe was pretty helpless.

The bright side is that since Kobe wasn't getting his shot off, at least he was penetrating and kicking it out to open teamates, right?!? Oh no, wait. "That's not part of my game, coach. Sorry."


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Umm Princes def stinks??? What are you kidding, hes got huge hands and look whos hes got behind him, the Wallace's, oh and they also had Lindsay Hunter who Doug Collins said is in his opinion is the best off ball defender...


If you read hwat I said, I credit the Pistons defense, not Prince's defense. I never thought Prince was a great defender to begin with, then James destroyed him for 43 pts last season when Wallace was out. Prince's D is overrated. The Pistons team defense is good, thats what contained Kobe. Yes, I will say that Kobe should have been smarter about passing hte ball rather than force the action the way he did.



Number 2 said:


> In the Finals *I* saw two years ago, Tayshaun made Kobe look downright ugly. First, it's not like Kobe goes to the hole with the same determination he went a few years back, mainly because his J has gotten that much better. Second, how many bad perimeter shots did Kobe take in those Finals? Per game? I was watching all those games with a buddy and we would laugh every time Kobe hoisted another SportsCenter prayer (and we laughed a lot). Finally, the reason Prince did such a great job on him is that he never left his feet for any of Kobe's 3,000 pump fakes. After that, Kobe was pretty helpless.
> 
> The bright side is that since Kobe wasn't getting his shot off, at least he was penetrating and kicking it out to open teamates, right?!? Oh no, wait. "That's not part of my game, coach. Sorry."


Kobe didn't go to the hole because everytime he would beat Prince, Rasheed and Ben Wallace would clog the lane. Then after game 2, he started settling for jumpshots the rest of hte series, and of course Prince is going to look good then. He has long arms so he can contest jumpers with ease. Wade got much many more opportunities to get into the lane than Kobe did because the Pistons didn't leave Shaq the same way they did in the finals against the Lakers. Yes, Kobe played selfishly, its hard to deny that, but who exactly was he supposed to kick the ball out to? Gary Payton? Who couldn't hit a jumpshot to save his life? Slava or Devean George? LOL. George's inconsistency on his shot is amazing at times, and Slava can only hit a jumper if hes open and its not out past 15 ft.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol your hate is enormous.


BTW EJ lead us to the playoffs in the 03-4 season.

Wade led us far into the playoffs simple as that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm hating? Because I think that Kobe is better than Wade is? Please, point out where I EVER said anything negative about Dwyane Wade, other than that his offensive game lacks the polish that Kobe or Tmac has.

Because claimed his leadership isn't proven? If people here can bash guys like Kobe for poor leadership and not call it hating, then I can't even bring up Wade's without being called a hater?

I have nothing against Dwyane Wade. I don't hate him at all, I don't particularly like him especially not when he starts becoming overrated to the degree that he is, but imo hes a top guard though not better than Tmac, Kobe, or Allen Iverson.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

look, i love watching wade play, hes one of my favorite players, but there isno wy in hell he is the top guard in the league. he has the ability, but he is not in the same league as t-mac and kobe. he just isnt as good, period. plus, everyone gives kobe **** for "riding shaqs jock" for 3 rings, but now u think wade is the best in the league? HOMERISM


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> I'm hating? Because I think that Kobe is better than Wade is? Please, point out where I EVER said anything negative about Dwyane Wade, other than that his offensive game lacks the polish that Kobe or Tmac has.
> 
> Because claimed his leadership isn't proven? If people here can bash guys like Kobe for poor leadership and not call it hating, then I can't even bring up Wade's without being called a hater?
> 
> I have nothing against Dwyane Wade. I don't hate him at all, I don't particularly like him especially not when he starts becoming overrated to the degree that he is, but imo hes a top guard though not better than Tmac, Kobe, or Allen Iverson.


The person who started this thread crackls me up, He goes to the laker boards just to spam it he should be banned.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Wade's a great player, don't get me wrong he's one of my fav.....but does anyone who's not a Heat fan thinks he's the best guard in the league!

I think he's still a small step below tmac, kobe and maybe lebron!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

*Wade vs Lebron and any other guard for that matter*

I don't care what anyone says but the litmus test for a great player is his ability to not only woo the crowd but to make people around him better and to make his team (collectively) get noticeably better i.e playoff participation, great record etc.... Lebron is the product of immense hype and as such has the backing of an entire Cleveland organization, a super ex-agent in Goodwin and national endorsers (remember that commercial praising the chosen one in a sacrilegious church setting). Lebron is driven to succeed without even wading in the mud and mook first. He was strategically placed at the peak of fanfare, hence his moniker, "The Chosen One." However, 'Bron has yet to lead the Cavaliers to the playoffs, has not made anyone around him better or have given the Cavaliers serious considerations as a legitimate playoff caliber team among critics. Lebron to me has no street credibility simply because his athleticism--though developed for someone his age-- is not earth shattering. When he won the McDonald's slam dunk competition I couldn't help but laugh hysterically after the lame dunks he performed. The commentators were fictitiously exaggerating his performance, kinda like those annoying soccer announcers with their, "goooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllll llllll" renditions when it wasnt that fantastic of a goal. 
On the other hand Dwayne Wade, a relative unknown to non-Marquette followers (99.96% of basketball enthusiasts) came from nowhere, without fanfare without a pedestal and simply impressed veterans (Shaq thought enough to come to Miami because of him), hall of famers and real basketball fans. Taking a lackluster roster that included relative new comer Caron Butler and turn-around performer Lamar Odom with a rookie coach to the playoffs. In the playoffs he would simply dazzle and amaze with his bullish drives to the basket and his calm clutch jumpers not to mention his Magic Johnson like passing ability. This past season Wade has dazzled more than the basketball community by earning the respect of streetballers, hip hop moguls and has been included among the "elite" legends for his performance. Wade has been able to perform incredibly well and break records while being on the same team as Shaq and EJ. What record has Kobe enjoyed for himself while with another superstar? Can Lebron be matched with the play of elite legends of yesteryear? Lebron is going to cave into the hype that was created for him. He has already duped the agent that made the hype happen only to sign with another agent. He has started to show his real selfishness and money mongering. How many lawsuits have been leveled against the young "chosen one," for breaking agreements. Have we heard anything of Wade screwing people over and showing disloyality? Wade is a better player than Lebron James and will be better than him every year 'til the day he retires.

The latter statements were my OPINIONS, all Lebron followers need not make threats to my life.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Kobe didn't go to the hole because everytime he would beat Prince, Rasheed and Ben Wallace would clog the lane. Then after game 2, he started settling for jumpshots the rest of hte series, and of course Prince is going to look good then. He has long arms so he can contest jumpers with ease. Wade got much many more opportunities to get into the lane than Kobe did because the Pistons didn't leave Shaq the same way they did in the finals against the Lakers. Yes, Kobe played selfishly, its hard to deny that, but who exactly was he supposed to kick the ball out to? Gary Payton? Who couldn't hit a jumpshot to save his life? Slava or Devean George? LOL. George's inconsistency on his shot is amazing at times, and Slava can only hit a jumper if hes open and its not out past 15 ft.


Got Fish? Kareem Rush? Maybe if Kobe passed the ball a little more in the first three quarters those guys would be sticking some J's in the fourth. Instead, the only time I've seen Kobe willingly pass the ball is when he goes up in the air and needs to get bailed out.

I've said it before, but great players make their teamates better. Kobe flat out doesn't, so you can see why I think DWade is better. I don't think there is anything worse for a basketball team than a selfish player...ESPECIALLY when that player is the superstar of his team.

I'm not going to say Dwyane is the best guard in the league (I don't think he's on T-Mac or LeBron's level, but he's _very_ close) but I do think he's a better basketball player than Kobe. Having said that, if I had to put money on who would win a 1 on 1 game, I'd probaly go with Kobe.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

T-Mac and LeBron are both Small Forwards with especially large skillsets. Wade's a combo guard.

And it's not Wade's fault that Kobe has a lower basketball I.Q.


----------



## durden_tyler (Aug 6, 2005)

He isnt the greatest guard. That is very arguable.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yes no doubt Wade is the best guard in teh league hands down!!!


This is arrogant statement!

p.s. bandwagon kids pleas STOP, I hate when you try to start beef with everyone (actually its not cool :wink: ), bb.net was better before YOU came here.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Tex Winters the man that coached Jordan, behind the triangle, will agree. He said Wade is at the moment the best all around guard. And that Wade reminds him of Jordan. This man assessment is as credible, as God's truths.


That's interesting DWT. So what do you think about this recent Winter quote?



> In the new Lindy's Basketball Preview Tex Winter once again names his "All Winter Team." He chooses three players at each position and ranks them. He names Kobe as his first choice at SG. Here's what he has to say:
> 
> _"A lot of coaches wouldn't rank him this high perhaps. He carried too heavy a burden last year. It would have broken most people. Not this guy. He's got a ziconium constitution. Still one of the best finishers and dunkers in the game. The break up of the Lakers, which wasn't his fault, took it's toll on him. Most game nights he felt like he had to do too much. He overextended himself, played long minutes, got worn down. But he's number one on this list because he always played hard every minute. He has to be more effective this year. Worked tremendously hard in the off season, even outworked the legendary Jordan. He has a good idea of what he has to do to be effective. And one thing you always know — he won't shirk responsibility." _


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

> _The break up of the Lakers, which wasn't his fault_
> 
> _And one thing you always know — he won't shirk responsibility_


Remind me to never take anything Tex Winter says seriously again.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

EHL said:


> That's interesting DWT. So what do you think about this recent Winter quote?


Do you got the whole list. I think he is right on point on his assessment. Maybe he is off, on the flip flop about who is the best guard. He didn't even compared Kobe to Jordan, just that he works as hard or harder than Jordan. Bruce Bowen probably works harder than Jordan. Show the list.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Do you got the whole list. I think he is right on point on his assessment. Maybe he is off, on the flip flop about who is the best guard. He didn't even compared Kobe to Jordan, just that he works as hard or harder than Jordan.* Bruce Bowen probably works harder than Jordan. *Show the list.


No.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Why doesn't Iverson get any mentioning? If you can take that piece of **** Sixers team into the playoffs, you're the best guard in the league. Iverson wins in my opinion, but of course he's a point guard now.


----------

